# Suyurin



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does this sentence mean?

Suyurin mo lang ang Madrigal tumbok nun Ayala Alabang Vill.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

_Suyod _is a fine-tooth comb which in your text is used idiomatically in the sense of _"comb through"_ or _to carefully search for something _which in this case is a particular destination.



meetmeinnyc said:


> ...Suyurin mo lang ang Madrigal tumbok nun Ayala Alabang Vill....



Drive carefully along Madrigal Street. It abuts Ayala Alabang Village.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks! 

As for 'suyod', can it just mean 'travel carefully' in general regardless of the means of transportation? Because the context kind of tells me that the advice is given to the person who will be traveling by jeep or bus.


Thanks again!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As for 'suyod', can it just mean 'travel carefully' in general regardless of the means of transportation? Because the context kind of tells me that the advice is given to the person who will be traveling by jeep or bus.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



No, I meant _drive carefully _in the sense of "_driving with care_" as in "_search with care_" or "_search carefully for_".

I should have been clearer and written instead: Drive on Madrigal Street and search carefully for Ayala Alabang Village. That street abuts Ayala Alabang Village.

_Suyurin_, used here idiomatically, specifically means the act of searching for something carefully, assiduously or scrupulously. It helps to know that a _suyod_ is a fine-tooth comb that can be used to remove head lice. Thus idiomatically, _suyurin _pertains to searching for something as if with a fine-tooth comb (carefully, assiduously, scrupulously). In your sentence, even with the added context you just provided, it does not matter if the person is driving a car, riding a public conveyance or even walking on Madrigal Street. _Suyurin mo _has nothing to do with driving, riding or walking and has everything to do with _searching, _(although driving, riding or walking may occur in conjunction with or coincidental to the act of searching).
 See the sentences below where I show the literal and idiomatic uses of _suyod_ and _suyurin_.

Susuyurin ko ang bawa't sulok ng bawa't tindahan sa San Francisco hanggang makita ko ang tamang regalo para sa aking girlfriend.
Suyurin mong maigi ang kwarto para mahanap mo ang remote ng TV.
Gamitin mo yang sandok at suyurin mo yang kaserola hanggang mabingwit mo yung pustiso mo!
Suyurin mo nang husto yung drawer hanggang makita mo yung suyod para masuyod ko yang buhok mo. Nagbabahay-bahayan na yang mga kuto sa ulo mo!


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Oh, I got it. Sorry I took it wrong way.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mataripis

Replace it with bagtasin.


----------

